# Trade 1901



## steve doan (Mar 7, 2015)

sPALDDING SHAFT DRIVE BIKE, 1901 WITH oWNERS MANUAL fOR tRADE  STEVE DOAN  563-920-8889.


----------



## gtdohn (Mar 7, 2015)

Photos please......


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 7, 2015)

what would you like to trade for ?


----------



## steve doan (Mar 7, 2015)

Mens balloon tired bikes, compleste  with a tank, higher end.


----------



## pikljoose (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi Steve.  Do you plan on swinging by Copake from the general Iowa area?  

If so, I'll toss this thing on the trade pile.  '40 Wings Reliance.

Wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 7, 2015)

Here is a picture of Steve's Spalding.  If it was 1898 or 1899 and a "Red Head" model, then I would
have been interested in it.  It looks like a really nice clean bike for someone.

I'm posting this for Steve as he told me that he has a hard time posting.  Good luck Steve….nice bike!


----------



## steve doan (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for posting the picture.  I am bring the bike to ML>  Steve Doan


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 7, 2015)

Beautiful!
I keep saying need to get one of those.


----------

